# Haitian Creole: Ou paka pa la!



## maite99

Hello! Is anyone able to help me translate this phrase from Haitian Creole to English? "Ou paka pa la!" Thank you so much!


----------



## Yendred

I bet on "_you are not there_", but this is just a try.


----------



## maite99

Yendred said:


> I bet on "_you are not there_", but this is just a try.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Yendred

Don't be so sure, this is just a try, as Haitian Creole is somewhat close to French, but if I were you, I would wait for the opinion of a native.


----------



## maite99

Yendred said:


> Don't be so sure, this is just a try, as Haitian Creole is somewhat close to French, but if I were you, I would wait for the opinion of a native.


Thank you! Yes, I will keep waiting for more replies today! Thank you!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
I found something like "you're indispensable". But it's only a guess. @KalAlbè would be more helpful


----------



## maite99

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> I found something like "you're indispensable". But it's only a guess. @KalAlbè would be more helpful


Thank you so much! I appreciate your insights! Looking forward to what @KalAlbè thinks!


----------



## KalAlbè

maite99 said:


> Hello! Is anyone able to help me translate this phrase from Haitian Creole to English? "Ou paka pa la!" Thank you so much!



What's the context?
It means "You have to be there/here!" _La _in HC can mean either here or there depending on the context.



Yendred said:


> I bet on "_you are not there_", but this is just a try.



Possible, but without further context, that would be _Ou pa la_.



alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> I found something like "you're indispensable". But it's only a guess. @KalAlbè would be more helpful


That is a possibility, of course, but again context is crucial.


----------



## maite99

Thank you so much, @Yendred , @KalAlbè and @alfaalfa ! I deeply appreciate your quick and expert responses! It is a sign that I need to interpret for a project. I am uploading the photo here.


----------



## maite99

Hi, @KalAlbè ! Thank you so much for sharing your time and expertise. Your guidance has come highly recommended. What do you believe the most accurate translation is based on the photo above!? Thank you SO much for your help!!!!


----------



## KalAlbè

maite99 said:


> Hi, @KalAlbè ! Thank you so much for sharing your time and expertise. Your guidance has come highly recommended. What do you believe the most accurate translation is based on the photo above!? Thank you SO much for your help!!!!



Padekwa!
As I'm not that good with slogans and taglines, I would say simply "Don't miss it!"


----------



## maite99

KalAlbè said:


> Padekwa!
> As I'm not that good with slogans and taglines, I would say simply "Don't miss it!"


OK thank you SO much for your help! I sincerely appreciate it!


----------

